# Colony has arrived blue dolphins



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Unfortunately the zebra seems to be aggressive and I have actually isolated him into a breeding container I was wondering what would you do would you just hand into a pet shop





Take a look at the video


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Those are rather large, and look good.

That is quite normal for a Zebra Mbuna to act more dominant, territorial, and bossy. Especially since the population density in the tank is not very crowded.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello thank you very much for the reply I have currently stuck him into a breeding tank and a magnet is holding it in place on the upper area of the water I don't know exactly what to do should I add some more rock or should I just take him to a pet shop tomorrow morning I really can't risk it instantly the Colony showed amazingly signs of breathing already and it's literally been an hour only once he was removed but they completely hated it when he was inside somebody told me to reintroduce him tomorrow and see if that has helped apparently he said if I had rock it will could make it worse what do you think


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Cichlid_beast123 said:


> Hello thank you very much for the reply I have currently stuck him into a breeding tank and a magnet is holding it in place on the upper area of the water I don't know exactly what to do should I add some more rock or should I just take him to a pet shop tomorrow morning I really can't risk it instantly the Colony showed amazingly signs of breathing already and it's literally been an hour only once he was removed but they completely hated it when he was inside somebody told me to reintroduce him tomorrow and see if that has helped apparently he said if I had rock it will could make it worse what do you think


Since you obviously made the effort and paid to get the group of C. moorii, you should cater the tank for the "Dolphins". Adding rock will not change the attitude of the OB Zebra. The Zebra may mellow out, or not mellow out, over time. Right now he is establishing his dominance, which is normal for adults. He might always be a jerk, you never know. Adding other types of Malawi cichlids and making the tank more crowded might distract him.

If the "Dolphin" colony is important, you should not put the OB Zebra back in. He is an adult, and he has an adult attitude that can make it difficult. Waiting to see what happens is your decision.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

noki said:


> Cichlid_beast123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello thank you very much for the reply I have currently stuck him into a breeding tank and a magnet is holding it in place on the upper area of the water I don't know exactly what to do should I add some more rock or should I just take him to a pet shop tomorrow morning I really can't risk it instantly the Colony showed amazingly signs of breathing already and it's literally been an hour only once he was removed but they completely hated it when he was inside somebody told me to reintroduce him tomorrow and see if that has helped apparently he said if I had rock it will could make it worse what do you think
> ...


Yes thanks very much basically the Colony is my priority and they are extremely happy not an ounce of aggression between the two males the other for females and two juveniles seem very happy as well I even saw a sign of breeding already
My goal is to have fry so I will need to stick to my goal I'm going to basically give him to a pet shop n check the local adds some people collect large cichlids for their big tanks I might give him to a collector he's a decent size and of the day and I know he's 5 years old because he was one of the fly that stayed with me and survived during the time my tank was in a bad state I kind of feel a little bit sad to let him go in a funny way haha


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Docile and peaceful......that's very funny. :lol: :lol:

Very nice looking group!!!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Almost any time I have had Dolphins I have had a group of yellow labs - nice colour contrast and they should get along. I'd suggest covering the back of the tank - even with coloured poster board - anything.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

punman said:


> Almost any time I have had Dolphins I have had a group of yellow labs - nice colour contrast and they should get along. I'd suggest covering the back of the tank - even with coloured poster board - anything.


hi yes i did  it was hard work as i couldnt move the tank spent 2 hours trying to clean the back went on the floor lol from the place where the canisters sit


----------

